# Dead Sled



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

Cool review! 2 bundles of shingles may have represented the eight of a deer but I got the point. I think I will get one of these.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

I've not used this year's version of the Dead Sled... The newer model differs with the tie-in tabs as opposed to grommet holes running up the sides.... The real test will come if you need to drag it in rough terrain when it is cold... brittleness has been a problem inherent with the plastic when cold. I've found the sled (as used here in the Adirondacks of New York) is a one use tool. Regardless, I too am small of stature and will always have the standard size with me in my pack, I find it that important an assist.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

We plan on giving it the real test this fall.


----------



## jonnyj99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dead Sled Sledge creates an action, which significantly reduces the amount of stress and strain to remove your trophy game.The Dead Sled is a product used by deer hunters transport, equipment and firewood . With the idea comes from the sled sled Dead.


----------



## baboon00 (May 16, 2007)

I have been looking at this for a while to purchase. I think it will work well as I could have used it last year for sure.


----------

